# Where in all of Middle-Earth...



## Ancalagon (Sep 30, 2001)

...do you feel most akin to? Of the vast history that we now have, where do you feel you are most drawn to? What race, land, citadel or forest do you think captures your character or personality?


----------



## Talierin (Sep 30, 2001)

I must say, Men are my faves. I know, rather boring, since we are all of the race of Men, but we are so fascinating. The country, Ithielin. I love forests, and it's close to the ocean.


----------



## Kementari (Sep 30, 2001)

The Haven of the Swans in Aman, or Dol Amroth....... I love the Sea!
I like Elves better than Men... sorry. Men are so... power driven. I guess if I was an elf I would like men better


----------



## Mersed (Sep 30, 2001)

The Forbidden Pool in Ithilien because I love waterfalls and such. I also like the house of Tom Bombadil. As far as people are concerned, I'm partial to Elves.


----------



## Thorondor (Sep 30, 2001)

I think that the coolest would be Valinor, just because of the way it is described. Other than that, I would like the simpleness of The Shire or bree.


----------



## Dengen-Goroth (Sep 30, 2001)

Valinor, it's peaceful lands call to me every time I pick up Tolkien. And I would most like to be a Maiar, no real reason. They just seem to me to be the best race in all of ME!


----------



## Greymantle (Sep 30, 2001)

The race I've always felt most akin to, obviously, were Men (and Hobbits). My favorite race is the Elves, but I see them as something superior: feeling "akin" to them, in my view, would be a bit pretentious.
There are so many beautiful regions in M-E.....I really have so idea. Perhaps Rivendell? Either of the Minas Tiriths? I'm really not sure.


----------



## Beorn (Oct 1, 2001)

I like Elves best. I love Beorn's territory, if you haven't figured already...


----------



## Uminya (Oct 1, 2001)

Howdy! Welcom to the Forum!

I think the Dwarves were my favorite race. They were industrious, hardy, and yet had great artistic ability. Dwarves were sturdy warriors, yet could be soft spoken if they were wont.

I am also interested in the Haradrim and Easterlings, and their ways (which are only vaguely described).


----------



## gandalfthewhite (Oct 12, 2001)

I feel most akin to the elvenfolk, they have a grace and hidden power not too unlike mine. i'd love to be an elf, no matter what the cost be.
they'r so wise for their years, and immortal too, if the leave the middle earth, that is...


----------



## Tulkas (Oct 17, 2001)

I feel closest to the Ents. We Americans wnat to live peacefully with other nations, but when someone attacks us we can unleash hell.


----------



## Hama (Nov 5, 2001)

*Elves for me please...*

I would love to be an elf, just like many of you. I am surprised however, that no one has listed Lothlorien as the place they feel most with, although I think I would like Rivendell as well. Also the shore of Beleriand where Ulmo talks with Tuor. I love the sea as well. By the way, I want to know if any of you are from, or have lived in the Czech Republic, India or Japan, or Minnesota. I have lived in all of these places, and would love to get in contact with any Tolkien fans from any of these places.


----------



## Kraas (Nov 10, 2001)

Well, I'm not sure......

But I would have to say Fangorn Forest. I mean, it's a last vestige of the greatest forest of Middle-Earth, & it's very old. Yet it still hangs on....I dwell upon the past a lot and I don't let old stuff die sometimes, so I guess I would feel at home in Fangorn.


----------



## Aerin (Nov 12, 2001)

Welcome, NTSPB!  

I think I would most like to be either an Elf or a Man. (No bad jokes please!) Elves are so wise, and Men have strong emotions. Maybe an Elf with emotions..


----------



## Tyaronumen (Nov 13, 2001)

I would choose Tol Eressea or Tirion upon Tuna, if I was given such an exalted choice... 

However, if I am to choose in Middle-Earth, I would choose to dwell in Lindon, the last remnant of Beleriand.


----------



## Halasían (Dec 17, 2001)

Annúminas by the shores of Lake Evendim, and the Twilight Hills.
Yes, I'm Dúnedain.


----------



## Eomer Dinmention (Dec 17, 2001)

I would love to go to Lorien and Rivendell everytine i pick up the book i think of Rivendell or lorien 
I would like to be Men and i'm not power hunger driven then Mair then Elves


----------



## Flame of Utumno (Dec 17, 2001)

I'd love to witness the mingling of the two trees Laurelin and Telperion in Valinor.
This would be a sight to see. Eldamar would also be a nice place to visit.


----------



## pippin le qer (Jan 15, 2002)

Rohan definitely Rohan, lots of open space, fast horses and wild cattle, .....allthrough..... I always fall from horses when try to ride.


----------



## Bucky (Jan 16, 2002)

>>>My name is Natasha, I am from St.Petersburg, Russia,

Dobray Utra (ponetic spelling).
I've been to St Petersburg.
Do you know 'Basil'? 
His father teaches at the University....


Now, back to the thread:

I guess I'd say I mostly relate strongest to Sam:
Not much in outward appearance, sticks foot in mouth constantly, but, man does he persevere & get the job done, never thinking of himself, just how he can serve.
Also, he's a bit 'cross' as Smeagol tells him....

And, if you had to pick a 'race', who wouldn't pick the almost perfect Elves. 
My favorite there is Maedhros.
Again, he faces odds that are against him, losing a hand. 
He passes on the High Kingship in the name of peace.
He tries to calm his 'hasty' brothers.
He almost pulls off beating Morgoth in the 5th battle.
Again, I like the dignity (despite the Oath of Feanor) & the perseverance.

On 'an elf with emotions', sounds like Feanor to me.


----------



## Snaga (Jan 17, 2002)

I think Umbar would be fantastic. Huge havens, gorgeous sunshine. I live about as far from the sea as you can in Britain and miss it like mad. Umbar reminds me of the harbour near Valetta in Malta, awesome and beautiful. Maybe too much fighting going on. Everyone keeps invading.

I think parts of Gondor between the White Mountains and the sea would be fantastic too. I love mountains. Rivendell would be good, but all those elves... they'd get on your nerves after a while I think!


----------



## Gwaihir (Jan 17, 2002)

Rivendell is the place for me. Close to the mountains; running streams. To live in the service of Master Elrond, perhaps as a messenger or scout. 

A great place to come home to...


----------



## Gloer (Jan 17, 2002)

*Rivendell*

Yes, Rivendell is the ultimate vacation cottage.

That's where I would like to be: a place at the roots of fresh water, close to the skies looking to horizon while standing on the foundations of earth.

The other placewould be that mountain where Manwe lives...


----------



## Wood Elf (Feb 12, 2002)

Hey,
I think I would be most akin to an elf. I love nature, and animals, and I am quiet, and, that would be cool. I think I would love to live in a place not far removed from the action. Most of the elf dwellings though are 'in their own little world' so to speak, and not too in touch with the reality of the world around them. Maybe I would then be a ranger/scout type elf, because I could travel and see the 'goings on' of Middle Earth. If I had to have a home base, probably...hmm, Rivendell has snobby elves, Lorien is out-of-touch, and Mirkwood is dark and full of evil creatures. Geez, I'll room with the humans at Minas Tirith!


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Feb 21, 2002)

I liked Lorien or Rivendell. In lotr. But overall doriath, gondolin, valinor and nargathrond.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 12, 2003)

Places that would suit my personality best:

*Rivendell* - What better than a mixture of all peoples sharing stories and a good meal beside the fireplace? And the scenery would be fantastic there.

*Lothlórien* - People usually say for Lórien that it is beautiful, but living there would be too depressing. The film may have had something to do with this, because it portrayed Lothlorien as rather gloomy, and we only got to see it in night time. To me it is surreal and a piece of Valinorean heaven in Middle Earth.

*Nan-tathren* - This is the land of willows in south Beleriand, said to have been extraordinarily beautiful with lush meadows ful of flowers. Very nice!

As to which race I'd choose, I think I'd go either with the Maiar or the Elves. Men are too plain for my taste, I need magic!


----------



## BlackCaptain (Oct 12, 2003)

Nan-tathren, because I love that scenery.

Dol Amroth, because I love staring out into the sea

Tol Eressea, because I love staring out into the sea

Ithilien, because I love subtle forests like that

Lake Cuivenen, because I love the stars.


Put me in any of those places in the fall and I'd probly die of loving life too much. I just love the fall with a passion.

I'd most deffinately be an elf so that I could experience the bliss forever.


----------



## Éomond (Oct 13, 2003)

Hmm, for people, I'd say the Corsairs of Umbar. I don't know why, but I love the ocean and the whole pirate/viking type thing, I relate to that well (no reason! )

Place, uhh, I'd like, um, Rohan or Ithilien!


----------



## Zale (Oct 13, 2003)

For a place, I'd have to say the Mountains of Mist. Mountains are the ultimate landscape: huge, beautiful, awe-inspiring; full of solitude and peace and promise. I'd have to dwell on the Western side because it's closer to Rivendell (frequent visits).
As for race, it would have to be (cliche) the Eldar; not sure why. I think my favourite is either Finrod (he gave up his life for a Man) or Fingolfin (or was it Finarfin?), who had the courage to face Morgoth in single combat.


----------



## Roilya (Oct 13, 2003)

i will have to say Mirkwood, i love the forest, and elves.


----------



## Amarië (Oct 20, 2003)

Well, i guess i'm most akin to hobbits. I'm too laid back to be an elf. I could happily live in the Shire, it's so simple. They enjoy life so much and are content with the way things are. They are unaware of the worries of the wide world and live in a wonderfully close community. Plus they have like 6 meals a day and drink as much as they can stomach!!! My kinda people!


----------



## Beleg (Oct 20, 2003)

Beleriand before the sun rose and while Melkor was chained, just brilliant.


----------



## DGoeij (Oct 20, 2003)

I'm too restless to be a Hobbit and a little to crude to be an Elf. And I'm not really that attracted to gold or gems. So I'd be a Man most likely. Although I absolutely don't like water or any watersports, I really enjoy the beach. I also like forest and mountain regions, although walking across seemingly endless plains has a certain peacefullness. I've got nothing with horses (nothing against them either) and I loathe hot weather. I'd be a Gondorian I guess, access to almost every landscape and a moderate climate.


----------



## Manwe (Oct 27, 2003)

I would say either dwarves or hobbits.
As for a place, I like Valinor!


----------



## Froggum (Nov 5, 2003)

I am rather drawn to Hobbits. Peace, quiet, and lots of food.

As for places, I rather like Bombadi;'s place near the barrow downs. Minus the barrow-wights of course.


----------



## Kelonus (Nov 5, 2003)

I would stay a human or be an elf.


----------



## Ice Man (Nov 6, 2003)

Elves and Mirkwood.


----------



## Elfarmari (Nov 13, 2003)

I would have to say I would be one the Rangers of the North. I like wild lands with few people, and would love the danger and uncertainty of a wandering life fighting evil.


----------

